# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Лаги во флеш-игре

## Raod

Во флеш игре http://domestos.ru/Game/game.html изображение некорректное (все в зеленых и красных точках)
это игра такая или у меня что-то с компьютером?

----------


## Lopaw

Обновите флеш плеер

----------

